# KOMATSU Training Aid



## عبد السبوح (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم كتاب رائع مقدم من شركة KOMATSU بعنوان KOMATSU Training Aid Users Text 



و الكتاب يتكون من 849 صفحة بمساحة 500 ميجا تقريبا ... و بعد الضغط بلغت مساحته 365 ميجا

*نبذة عن الكتاب من كتابة مهندس debomecha :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 الاخوه الكرام اللي كانوا بيسألو عن المعدات التقيله معايا كتاب من شركة كوماتسو بيشرح اساسيات في هذا المجال من اول العدد والمفكات واستخدامها بشكل صحيح مرورا بالمحرك والكهربا والهيدروليك وفي الاخر دليل لمستخدم المعدات المهم الكتاب اظن فيه نفع ولكن مساحته 500 ميجا








المحتويات: 
























تم اضافة رابط مباشر من موقع الارشيف 



KOMATSU Training Aid


364.6 MB

 اضغط للتحميل
 برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال

 ---------------------------------------------------------------
  يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي rar
 اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد

  -----------------------------------------------------------------

 

 *
 

و علي FileBase

http://filebase.to/files/605961/KOMATSUTrainingAid.rar 



ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :

*لا اله الا الله 

تكتب بدون مسافات و بدون همزات*
-----------------
و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب .. فلن يأخذ الدعاء من وقتكم الكثير .. و يا ليته يكون اثناء سجودكم في صلاتكم 

منقول  ​


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلمة السر هي الشهادة الاولي 

لا اله الا الله 

تكتب بدون مسافات و بدون همزات*


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 ديسمبر 2010)

نبذة عن الكتاب من كتابة مهندس debomecha :
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
* الاخوه الكرام اللي كانوا بيسألو عن المعدات التقيله معايا كتاب من شركة كوماتسو بيشرح اساسيات في هذا المجال من اول العدد والمفكات واستخدامها بشكل صحيح مرورا بالمحرك والكهربا والهيدروليك وفي الاخر دليل لمستخدم المعدات المهم الكتاب اظن فيه نفع ولكن مساحته 500 ميجا*

*



*

*المحتويات: *

*



*


















*تم اضافة رابط مباشر من موقع الارشيف *



*KOMATSU Training Aid*


*364.6 MB*

* اضغط للتحميل*
* برابط دائم _ باذن الله _ و مباشر و يدعم الاستكمال*

* ---------------------------------------------------------------*
*  يرجي تحويل امتداد الملف بعد التحميل من ram الي rar*
* اضغط هنا لمعرفة كيف يتم تحويل الامتداد*

*  -----------------------------------------------------------------*

* 

 *

 *أصغر طالب ينال الماجستير في أمريكا ذهب لينتحر فأصبح داعية* 

​


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 فبراير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -


----------



## tarek495 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa_mobset (18 يوليو 2012)

على فكره المتاب ده مفيد جدا جدا جدا انا احتجته وانا بدرب فى الشركه 
شكرا على المجهود


----------



## mohie (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا وربنا يجزيك خيرا


----------

